# Covering salt pile



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone have any idea of what size tarp i would need to cover about 25 tons of salt??


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

It depends how you have your pile. If its in a bin that makes a difference. I used to have my bin setup to hold 25 ton. The tarp I used was 16x24 and it was a touch to big. It just depends how you have it piled up.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

i don't have a bin yet, it's going to just be dumped into a pile


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

just trying to get an idea so i can order a tarp before the salt gets delivered


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt pile*

Hello Bob,

You need to buy a 20' by 40" tarp to properly seal the edges

and to properly have enough tarp for sealing the edges and

enough tarp to keep the edges down with 2 by 12's or solid

half blocks.

Once they dump that triple axle the pile will spread a bit as

the truck advances and the tail gate will pull a bit of the load

forward making a trapezoid like pile.

You might as well bite the bullet and buy a high quality

tarp as you want a tarp that is fully water proof and will

keep the ice from forming and if needed use nylon rope to

anchor tie it to the cinder blocks.

The tarp will keep the snow form melting and making a

mess and pulling the tarp back down fully keeps the snow

and ice away from the pile. .

leon


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.mytarp.com/index.aspx

This is a site I have purchased tarps from, nicely priced and almost every kind , size or material possible. In my opinion 25 tons would take a 30x 30 should cover tho you might want to go larger to have plenty for anchoring or weighting down so maybe a 40x 40


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

If you have a Northern tool store by you they have all kinds of size tarps, or try them on line.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It seems like it would be worth paying someone a few bucks to push it up in a pile so it isn't spread over such a big area. Those big tarps will be a pain in the neck when they get covered in snow. jmo


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tarp etc.*

Thats why you want to attach a length of PVC pipe to the grommets
on the narrow side with some nylon rope for each grommet 
and then you can sweep the snow off the tarp as you roll it
into a tight wrapped roll to store it when desired.

The other benefit is that you can attach a pair or three of tug ropes 
to the one narrow edge and pull the tarp back to expose it and then to 
recover the remainder of the salt by pulling the tarp back down..

I would use the 6 inch the white PVC drain pipe used for septic systems as they
already have the holes in them. All you need to do is glue the sections 
together using the bell end coupler pipes and you can easily roll it up by hand.

leon


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Personally we use two or 3 tarps all 12x20, & overlap them, if snow gets on them its not nearly the fight. My bin 12x20 will hold about 40 ton, & I run the tarps cross ways. Sams here just started selling them again, $ 20 for a two pack & they aren't the light weight ones you would think.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

there is no substitute for indor salt storage , i have about 20 ton leftover from last year and it is good as new, on a side note got lowballed on all my contracts i bid this year so i might grind it up for table salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of a delivery the other day of 22 tons, I would guess its about 12' around when dumped out if that helps. Moved it inside in our bin that is 12 x 16 x 4' high


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*ill try the pvc pipe idea*

we got a 30x 40 tarp for 50 bucks at harbor freight


----------

